# 1st Q



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Today was Ticket's third time ever in akc JWW Novice preferred class and she got her 1st ever Q. Last month was her first 2x and she did not Q, but we had a lot of fun. (I tried to do a rear cross and we bumped into each other, among other things.)

So today she got her first Q completing the course with only one refusal. ..and because she was the only dog in her class, she got a 1st place ribbon too. She almost didn't Q because on the very last jump she went past it to the fence looking for my mom and my brother. She did come back and jump the last jump correctly. Close call..

I was jumping for "joy".....my funny, happy-go lucky, smart girl is on her way to being a happy, funny, agility dog.

We will see if tomorrow goes as well or better than today.

I can see how this can be addicting....but I always want to keep it fun for her.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yay!! Congratulations on a job well done!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

This is wonderful!!!!

So my question is how long had you been practicing agility and how far along was she before you decided to enter? AND, how old is she, I've forgotten.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! Hope you get another!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> This is wonderful!!!!
> 
> So my question is how long had you been practicing agility and how far along was she before you decided to enter? AND, how old is she, I've forgotten.


 Thanks!
She started out in puppy agility at the zoom room about 12 weeks old ( I can't remember... it was after puppy preschool) and did conformation showing one weekend last year...which she really did not care for... Too energetic.

Since Aug. 2012 we have taken some private agility lessons here and there but mostly she went thru Zoom Room classes. ( that is where she learned to weave very fast) She did her first ever akc agility in JWW last month. She is now 23 months old. She does not like the teeter too much so we are now working on that before I try her in the standard agility courses....she can do everything but the teeter and half the time won't enter the closed chute. So for now we will just enter JWW at the preferred height of 20". She loves it!


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

Congratulations! Sorry I missed your run today, have fun tomorrow!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

goldenca said:


> Thanks!
> She started out in puppy agility at the zoom room about 12 weeks old ( I can't remember... it was after puppy preschool) and did conformation showing one weekend last year...which she really did not care for... Too energetic.
> 
> Since Aug. 2012 we have taken some private agility lessons here and there but mostly she went thru Zoom Room classes. ( that is where she learned to weave very fast) She did her first ever akc agility in JWW last month. She is now 23 months old. She does not like the teeter too much so we are now working on that before I try her in the standard agility courses....she can do everything but the teeter and half the time won't enter the closed chute. So for now we will just enter JWW at the preferred height of 20". She loves it!


Thanks, now I have to look up zoom room.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Thanks, now I have to look up zoom room.


Dog Training Culver City | Agility | Obedience | Puppy Classes

I started out at the Zoom Room in Culver City and then a new location started up in Sherman Oaks and now they are popping up all over the USA.

I only do classes with my favorite teachers: Dave and Stephanie. I am sure the other teachers are great....it's just that those 2 have known Ticket since she was a wild 9 week old puppy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Great news.!! Team Ticket, you go girls !!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! That first Q is very very special! Enjoy the addiction!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------

